# Australia Ranks High in Cost of Living Survey



## BadKen (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't understand this article... It is 'praising' Australia for a high cost of living. Isn't that a bad thing? I'd certainly rather have a lower cost of living, all else equal.


----------



## Darkpix (Mar 13, 2011)

What do you expect! it's overseas companies driving the cost of our bills thru the roof! they don't live here or even earn a normal wage. so why would they care. The problem now is government department are now practising the same poor inflation and bill styles of these overseas owners and a 2 income family can not afford a 3 bedroom house anymore. If they can, they just don't live, cause they can't afford to do anything other than make the house payments.


----------



## James2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Australia will be soon overrun with Asian Indians who live 3 and 4 families to a house. They will be the only ones able to afford to live in cities, well slums actually, and they will import all their class issues, their religious issues and their totally foreign values. Eventually, when your grandchildren ask why we gave the country away, why they cant find work but the Asians can, why they cant get into University but the Asians do, why the neighborhood is turning into a slum etc. reality will strike. The whole bs about multiculturalism was just a backdoor to Asian colonization with all the inherent corruption, crime and welfare dependency it will bring. So the cost of living is only a small issue.


----------

